# WINNIPEG | Canada's Diversity Gardens at Assiniboine Park | U/C



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*Location:* Winnipeg, Manitoba
*Client:* Assiniboine Park Conservancy, with Corbett Architecture
*Architects:* KPMB http://www.kpmb.com/project/canadas-diversity-gardens-at-assiniboine-park/ as Design Architect in association with Architecture 49 http://architecture49.com/en/portfo...ersity-gardens-assiniboine-park-conservatory/
*Completion:* 2020
*Size:* 84,400 s.f.
*Project Type:* Cultural
*Cost:* 75M
*Fact:* Main structure 'The Leaf' will be made of an extremely lightweight see-through plastic *Ethylene tetrafluoroethylene (ETFE) *











*Conceptual renderings:*









































Image/Informational Source:

*Site Plan:*
http://www.assiniboinepark.ca/park-...ardens/site-plan---canada's-diversity-gardens




> *Winnipeg’s biodome garden looks to make a tropical splash in a city defined by winter*
> *In Assiniboine Park, the lush Canada’s Diversity Gardens could help bring the world to a city on the grow*, Roy MacGregor writes
> 
> They’ve heard it all.
> ...


1









3









4









5









7






















































https://www.theglobeandmail.com/can.../+Media&utm_campaign=Shared+Web+Article+Links









https://www.iesve.com/discoveries/article/7198/focal-engineering-canada-diversity-gardens









https://i2.wp.com/media-chrisdca.**...017/07/justin-trudeau-3.jpg?fit=600,400&ssl=1









https://pm.gc.ca/sites/pm/files/sty...ticles/20170729_1040x585_tn.jpg?itok=lKRhxJxg
pm.gc.ca
Prime Minister announces funding to complete redevelopment of Winnipeg's Assiniboine Park


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/canadas-diversity-gardens-assiniboine-park-1.4708439?cmp=rss



> *A waterfall, a butterfly garden and a tropical biome: Diversity Gardens taking shape at Assiniboine Park
> $75-million project replaces the Assiniboine Park Conservatory that closed earlier this **year*
> 
> Holly Caruk · CBC News · Posted: Jun 15, 2018 3:31 PM CT
> ...





























Brent Bellamy
‏

@brent_bellamy
Construction of Canada’s Diversity Gardens @assiniboinepark is moving along. Going to be a very unique addition to Winnipeg’s cultural attractions.


----------



## Dopersky (Jun 11, 2018)

very very cool!


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

@wpgforfree
Aug 23
Canada's Diversity Gardens taking shape @assiniboinepark – at Assiniboine Park


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...52_1023699691164255_2980782100279459840_n.jpg
Jeff Kerr on Instagram: “Checking out progress on the new #assiniboinepark #diversitygardens So far Its more steel and concrete than garden but just wait!


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

@brent_bellamy
https://twitter.com/brent_bellamy/status/1047279826464395264


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Andrew Stobart (@serioussneak) on Instagram: “Beautiful sunrise behind the future site of the Diversity Gardens at the Assiniboine Park


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Prairiecommuter73 (@prairiecommuter73) on Instagram









Prairiecommuter73 (@prairiecommuter73) on Instagram


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

New


MG922 said:


>


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BvvJ2GPFbdO/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Virtual Tour of the Canada's Diversity Gardens Project


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

DECEMBER 14, 2018
















https://www.instagram.com/p/BrYZQ6BHte0/

MARCH 21
















https://www.instagram.com/p/BvRZBaihxid/

APRIL 3








































https://www.instagram.com/p/Bvy2alXAC3R/

APRIL 23








https://www.instagram.com/p/BwmLvllHjoB/

MAY 5








https://www.instagram.com/p/BxFcoEqAJxr/

MAY 6








https://www.instagram.com/p/BxPmonuAYcn/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/ByUCneZg7PF/









Twitter ‪@d_l1985‬


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)




----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

RUTH BONNEVILLE / WINNIPEG FREE PRESS


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzUe3aYlai-/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

@MarkusAChambers Jul 11
https://twitter.com/MarkusAChambers/status/1149322717440675840


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B0J2Z1cg-Bi/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1Mb548gqtO/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

> *Diversity Gardens complexity through the roof*
> _Assiniboine Park project won’t open until 2021 due to construction delays_
> By: Maggie Macintosh | Posted: 08/20/2019 7:00 PM
> 
> ...


https://www.winnipegfreepress.com/l...diversity-gardens-open-in-2021-557221962.html

















https://twitter.com/macintoshmaggie/status/1163859757591142400?s=20

















































https://winnipegsun.com/news/local-...=Social&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1566339010


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

> *Building biome a big job
> Canada's Diversity Gardens, biome project to open in 2021*
> Posted: 08/27/2019
> A 110-foot spire of steel pillars and cables rising above the canopy of Assiniboine Park will serve as a beacon for an oasis of green in two years time.
> ...










































































DANIELLE DA SILVA - SOU'WESTER
https://www.winnipegfreepress.com/our-communities/souwester/Building-biome-a-big-job-558468541.html


----------

